# how to remove headlight assembly?



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

hi! new to the forum. just bought some replacement bulbs for my '02 altima. can't seem to figure out how to remove the headlight assembly. there are 2 screws that i can find on top of each assembly, but removing them doesn't allow me to pull out the assembly. any help greatly appreciated! thx


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

not sure how the altima assembly is but usually you don't have to remove the whole assembly to change the bulb there should be access to the bulb in the back of it ( I may be wrong )


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

You should be able to turn and twist the bulbs out of there without having to remove the screws that connect the metal 
ring to the harness.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *not sure how the altima assembly is but usually you don't have to remove the whole assembly to change the bulb there should be access to the bulb in the back of it ( I may be wrong ) *


You were reading my mind...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

*tried that...*

the cuts on my hand prove you wrong...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: tried that...*



el guapo said:


> *the cuts on my hand prove you wrong... *


Lo siento, mang!
That's how my boy did it
when he changed out my high's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

just came in from outside - got too dark out. maybe i just have fat fingers and can't get 'em in there! i'll try again tomrorow. was just reading thru the manual, and it says "replaement of headlight bulbs and removal of headlight assembly is not recommended and should only be performed by an authorized nissan dealer."

translation = $

thank you sir, may i have another.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

el guapo said:


> * "replacement of headlight bulbs and removal of headlight assembly is not recommended and should only be performed by an authorized nissan dealer."
> 
> translation = $
> 
> thank you sir, may i have another. *


LOL @ going to the dealer to replace the bulb 
yeah try again tomorrow sometimes they are a little tricky and it's better if you have good lighting


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *LOL @ going to the dealer to replace the bulb
> yeah try again tomorrow sometimes they are a little tricky and it's better if you have good lighting  *


Yeah, they won't touch it with a 10-ft. pole if you're
replacing it with an "aftermarket" bulb.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

I was looking to do this too. you have to remove the air filter box and the coolant resivior to get to the bulbs. I have a wai and my oe air box has been removed so here is a picture of the driver side bulb assembly. 

http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/pubimage.asp?id_=1030638


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

BTW to take out the air intake scoop just take a flat head screw driver and pop up the round head of the 4 fasteners.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

well, guys i finally got it. i did have to remove the air box and reservoir. what a pain in the arse. and that stupid paper clip thinger that hold the bulb in SUCKS! whatever, my hands are bleeding, but the bulbs are in and lookin aight. just one more question - how do you adjust the height of the bulbs/assembly? one bulb shines higher than the other. is it those 2 screws on top of the assembly?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

well el guapo i knew that you would have a plethora of problems getting to the back end of the bulb assembly.  

as to fixing the aim of the lights im clueless......


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

el guapo said:


> *just one more question - how do you adjust the height of the bulbs/assembly? one bulb shines higher than the other. is it those 2 screws on top of the assembly? *


If one light shines higher than the other, then you put the bulb in wrong. Try flipping it over. It should fit like a glove.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

how do u take the whole headlight assembly to take out the orange shit so i could see my new bulbs anyone knows please let me know!


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

el guapo said:


> well, guys i finally got it. i did have to remove the air box and reservoir. what a pain in the arse. and that stupid paper clip thinger that hold the bulb in SUCKS! whatever, my hands are bleeding, but the bulbs are in and lookin aight. just one more question - how do you adjust the height of the bulbs/assembly? one bulb shines higher than the other. is it those 2 screws on top of the assembly?


That's the deal, remove buku crap and they twist right out. I changed my highs that way..... what an improvement over stock. :thumbup:


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm planning to do an HID conversion, but can't figure out how to remove the entire headlight housing. I tried removing the two 10mm bolts on top, but it still won't budge (and I'm afraid to apply too much force without knowing what I'm doing).

Has anyone ever removed the entire headlight housings? If so can you please post instructions on here.. THX!


----------



## AznTommy530 (Jul 11, 2004)

el guapo said:


> well, guys i finally got it. i did have to remove the air box and reservoir. what a pain in the arse. and that stupid paper clip thinger that hold the bulb in SUCKS! whatever, my hands are bleeding, but the bulbs are in and lookin aight. just one more question - how do you adjust the height of the bulbs/assembly? one bulb shines higher than the other. is it those 2 screws on top of the assembly?


Yup I cut my hands doing that too. No, it's not those 2 screws inside the housing that holds the paper clip thingy nor those 2 screws that's on TOP of the assembly. It is a tube thingy with a screw, i believe it's flat, on the end of the tube. I don't remember where exactly is located, did it a long time ago. Adjust it with your air box and reservoir out with a flat head screwdriver or just a flat head. Hopefully u only have to adjust the air box side, driver side, because the reservoir side is a pain in the @SS. GL


----------



## rad13 (Jul 18, 2004)

el guapo said:


> hi! new to the forum. just bought some replacement bulbs for my '02 altima. can't seem to figure out how to remove the headlight assembly. there are 2 screws that i can find on top of each assembly, but removing them doesn't allow me to pull out the assembly. any help greatly appreciated! thx


You have to remove the bumper if you want to remove the whole assembly.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

rad13 said:


> You have to remove the bumper if you want to remove the whole assembly.


Who the hell designs these cars anyway? yeesh!


----------



## jimbob_pgh (Feb 6, 2005)

el guapo said:


> well, guys i finally got it. i did have to remove the air box and reservoir. what a pain in the arse. and that stupid paper clip thinger that hold the bulb in SUCKS! whatever, my hands are bleeding, but the bulbs are in and lookin aight. just one more question - how do you adjust the height of the bulbs/assembly? one bulb shines higher than the other. is it those 2 screws on top of the assembly?


Did you need to remove anything to reach the bulbs on the passenger side?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this thread for your answer: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74082


----------



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

hey i changed my low beams today to silverstar you have to take out the air box and the piece from above the radiator off.

which requires taking off one screw and undoing like 4 pop rivets.

on the passenger side you have to take the overflow chamber off with two bolts and just push it aside... then all you have to do is unhook the little springs that hold the light bulbs in and bam your done...cept for putting it back together :cheers:


----------



## dho99 (Feb 7, 2005)

U don't have to remove the headlights to replace the bulbs. On the passanger side, remove the anti-freeze bottle and bracket. U can than access the back of headlights. It's a bit tricky putting in the bulb. If you have small hands. Great.

On the drivers side, take out the airbox (front airdam first). The drivers side is easier to install. REMEMBER...DON't TOUCH THE BULBS WITH YOUR FINGERS. IF YOU DO MAKE SURE U USE RUBBING ALCOHOL TO CLEAN! Hope this helps


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Can someone PLEASE provide me with info on how to remove the entire headlight assembly? I'm getting HID retrofits (expensive, I know, but well worth it in my opinion), and I have to send in my entire headlight assemblies for it. Many thanks.


----------



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

Bumper cover has to come off to be able to replace headlights.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

this is how to black out your headlamps, but it explains how to get them off.

Headlight removal


----------



## melissasdad (Nov 26, 2012)

My headlight were replaced after an accident, and I'd like to know how to adjust the passenger side. I already adjusted the driver side but the passenger side is trickier. I pulled the resevoir, working on the washer fluid resevoir, hell even got most of the assembly out just not far enough, what is holding the assembly in other than the top two screws? I've loosened the fascia, the damn thing just won't come out far enough to get the screwdriver in there to adjust the headlight. HELP!


----------

